# Kustom Kemps of America Bicycle Spoke-tacular & Swap July 29-31 Salina,Kansas



## dave the wave (Jun 28, 2011)

held at oakdale park Salina,Kansas July 29-31 this is a swap meet & show with many bicycle classes held in conjuntion with a 1500+ car show call corey (316)-554-0551 or tom (417)-846-0147


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet!!!  I always go to that show, I will have to get my restoration finished so I can bring my balloon tire bike.  Glad to see this event in conjunction with the Lead Sled event.


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 22, 2011)

here's more info. www.kustomkempsofamerica.com/editorial.htm


----------

